# Does Your Service Provide Stethoscope In The Box?



## medic417 (Feb 10, 2012)

Title says it all.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Feb 10, 2012)

*re*

2 of em.  One in the jump bag and one hanging in the back.  Most employees have their own though.  I have serious issues letting others use my ears, no telling what funking bug they may be hosting.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 10, 2012)

3.   Two hanging on the wall, one in the bag.  Dual-lumen style.  Not bad, but I still carry my own.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 10, 2012)

Two in the ambulance, one in the jump bag. Mixture of the dual-lumen and cheaply single-lumen. They all blow and are usually damaged, so I always use my own.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 10, 2012)

At least 1 in the back, one in the giant all-in-one first in bag, and one in the "secondary bag" that never gets used. I think we have to have them to pass inspection in those places. They're all Moore single lumens which are not the worst but are close. I bring my own and generally do not share, I don't like sharing ear wax.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 10, 2012)

Having 2 in the box is pretty worthless in my opinion.  I didn't ask about the ambulance I asked about the box.  Come on people get with the program.  

Why?  Tired of all the expressions people throw out there instead of saying ambulance. People say box, bus all expressions that someone thought sounded cool in school or when watching TV so they stuck.  

So we are in the ems lounge so lets run with this (really figured someone would have caught where I posted and called me out on the joke).  What do you call it in reality?  What do you call it in fun or frustration?  What should we call it?


----------



## Tigger (Feb 10, 2012)

medic417 said:


> So we are in the ems lounge so lets run with this (really figured someone would have caught where I posted and called me out on the joke).  What do you call it in reality?  What do you call it in fun or frustration?  What should we call it?



Let's see. rig, truck, box, bus, van, car for the non-pejoratives. 

Whaaaambulance, boo-boo bus or box, bandaid bus or box, taxi, medi-taxi, urban outdoorsman transportation vehicle, and that POS over there in the corner.


----------



## Medic Tim (Feb 10, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Having 2 in the box is pretty worthless in my opinion.  I didn't ask about the ambulance I asked about the box.  Come on people get with the program.
> 
> Why?  Tired of all the expressions people throw out there instead of saying ambulance. People say box, bus all expressions that someone thought sounded cool in school or when watching TV so they stuck.
> 
> So we are in the ems lounge so lets run with this (really figured someone would have caught where I posted and called me out on the joke).  What do you call it in reality?  What do you call it in fun or frustration?  What should we call it?



Boo boo bus, crown taxi , rig, vambulance (we only have type 2s in the province ) and a few others.


----------



## exodus (Feb 10, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Having 2 in the box is pretty worthless in my opinion.  I didn't ask about the ambulance I asked about the box.  Come on people get with the program.
> 
> Why?  Tired of all the expressions people throw out there instead of saying ambulance. People say box, bus all expressions that someone thought sounded cool in school or when watching TV so they stuck.
> 
> So we are in the ems lounge so lets run with this (really figured someone would have caught where I posted and called me out on the joke).  What do you call it in reality?  What do you call it in fun or frustration?  What should we call it?



And what exactly is wrong with calling it a bus, box, or car? Absolutely nothing other than stupid nit picking.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yup, one in the trauma bag, one in the airway bag, one somewhere near the bench seat, usually hung on the crash webbing.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 10, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Having 2 in the box is pretty worthless in my opinion.  I didn't ask about the ambulance I asked about the box.  Come on people get with the program.



Well, 2 in the box is worth one in the hand... or something like that.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll accept box, bone box, etc as long as I can refer to a fire engine as a plumber bus and a fire truck as "the roofers."


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 10, 2012)

It's just "the truck".


----------



## medic417 (Feb 10, 2012)

exodus said:


> And what exactly is wrong with calling it a bus, box, or car? Absolutely nothing other than stupid nit picking.



Really?  The public hears you call it bus and decides hey all they are is a bus so why not use it, plus it's free as long as I say I need to go to the hospital.  Not publics fault that they do not understand that the ambulance when properly staffed is a mobile ER.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 10, 2012)

It's a unit and a number. If you really cared you'd pull a Chad Ochocinco and change your last name.

-Joe SetentaCinco.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 10, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> It's a unit and a number. If you really cared you'd pull a Chad Ochocinco and change your last name.
> 
> -Joe SetentaCinco.



Hey the powers that be won't let me change my name to La Ambulancia.:sad:


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 10, 2012)

Seriously? Maybe people call it different things because nobody gives a :censored::censored::censored::censored: and everyone with half a functioning brain understands what you're talking about. To say that patients think of it as a free ride because someone calls it a bus is idiotic.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 10, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Seriously? Maybe people call it different things because nobody gives a :censored::censored::censored::censored: and everyone with half a functioning brain understands what you're talking about. To say that patients think of it as a free ride because someone calls it a bus is idiotic.



Agreed. I like to call it the horizontal taxi.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 10, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Seriously? Maybe people call it different things because nobody gives a :censored::censored::censored::censored: and everyone with half a functioning brain understands what you're talking about. To say that patients think of it as a free ride because someone calls it a bus is idiotic.



It's idiotic to say it will not harm the public perception.  The public is at a complete loss about EMS and much of it comes from so many terms being used by those in EMS.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 10, 2012)

1 stethoscope. If there is a jump bag, there is usually a stethoscope in there too.


----------



## Steam Engine (Feb 10, 2012)

3. One in each jump bag, and one floating around the back somewhere. I always used my Littman though.


----------



## cynikalkat (Feb 10, 2012)

Depending on which rig (i like rig or truck) I'm in, there is usually at least 2 in the back, 1 in trauma bag, 1 in trauma box, and my own. I rarely use the ones supplied because they suck compared to my nice Littman and god knows where the plugs have been. 

Also, I enjoy using vamnulance when referring to the shiny, newer, but wussy compared to our boxes, vans.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 10, 2012)

Yup. In the box, you have to assemble it yourself. They're the super cheap Orange ones.

I pilfered one because I lost my littmann. Really good for bp but I just can't hear breath sounds through them.

Won't be a problem soon. Partner bought me an ultrascope.

I call it ambulance or vanbulance when I'm feeling cheeky.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 11, 2012)

firefite said:


> Agreed. I like to call it the horizontal taxi.



That's how I describe my job when I get the occasional "what's it like being an EMT in Boston? I bet you see a ton of messed up ****."


----------



## Tigger (Feb 11, 2012)

The big question is how many boxed stethoscopes are in the box of boxed stethoscopes.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 11, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Seriously? Maybe people call it different things because nobody gives a :censored::censored::censored::censored: and everyone with half a functioning brain understands what you're talking about. To say that patients think of it as a free ride because someone calls it a bus is idiotic.











medic417 said:


> It's idiotic to say it will not harm the public perception.  The public is at a complete loss about EMS and much of it comes from so many terms being used by those in EMS.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 11, 2012)

We have 2. One in the first out bag and another in the BLS cabinet. I always carry my littman II SE or my partner's cardiology III.

I call them units. We run Type IIIs so they are boxes on van chassis, not technically a truck but It does happen every now and again.


----------



## frdude1000 (Feb 11, 2012)

We carry 2 on our BLS units.  One is in the jump kit and the other is usually hung on the crash webbing.  They are the crappy single lumen type.  If we are lucky, the one in the unit may be an ADC cardiology scope.  I bring my own littmann.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Yup. In the box, you have to assemble it yourself. They're the super cheap Orange ones.



Don't you hate the delay when you have to build your own stethoscope so you can properly check the patient in the ambulance.


----------



## fortsmithman (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes my service has 2 ambulances with two trauma bags per ambulances.  In each of those bags we have Littman Cardiology 3.  We got them at the end of last fiscal year when we discovered we had some more money to spend.  This year we are probably getting more portable radios with any excess.


----------



## epipusher (Feb 11, 2012)

It comes from supply in the box, but we usually take it out for immediate use and to uncoil it.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 11, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Don't you hate the delay when you have to build your own stethoscope so you can properly check the patient in the ambulance.



I pre assemble all mine.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 11, 2012)

I guard my littman more savagely than my partner's life.

I've already had one take a walk on me 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Feb 11, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> I guard my littman more savagely than my partner's life.
> 
> I've already had one take a walk on me
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk



Meee too. That is why I am really excited to get the super personalized ultrascope. It has my name engraved on the head. No way that is going to walk away on me. Plus its all pink.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Meee too. That is why I am really excited to get the super personalized ultrascope. It has my name engraved on the head. No way that is going to walk away on me. Plus its all pink.



We'll start another thread with the pool of how long it takes that scope to vanish.

Hmmm...maybe a $1 entry going to the site to defray costs...I may have to think some more about this one.






















Just kidding.


----------



## cynikalkat (Feb 11, 2012)

Tigger said:


> The big question is how many boxed stethoscopes are in the box of boxed stethoscopes.



tigger, who do u work for again? Boston EMS?


----------



## cynikalkat (Feb 11, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Meee too. That is why I am really excited to get the super personalized ultrascope. It has my name engraved on the head. No way that is going to walk away on me. Plus its all pink.




hah. pink, i love it. My _fiancé  _painted his sledge hammer bright pink (he's a diesel mechanic) and it never walked away again.


----------



## R99 (Feb 12, 2012)

The place I got my littman engraved my name for free so no walkies 

We are given cheap dual tube pieces of crap in the green bag but theyre rubbish

Alot of the paramedic students have $300 cardiology stethoscopes but dont know how to use them ....


----------



## Bosco836 (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes...we carry one in our first in bag and another in the ambulance (both inexpensive, hard to hear out of scopes); however, I don't think I've ever seen anyone actually use one.  Most people seem to carry their own.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2012)

A scope is required equipment for an EMS vehicle in PA. So yes, there is always a scope to be had. It's almost always the dual-lumen or cheap single lumen, though.

One of my 911 services provides Littman Classics in every truck (actually 3-4 in the ambos across the truck, ALS bag, BLS bag, and trauma bag). They don't go missing, and pretty much everyone uses the truck scopes.

College squad has a Littman lightweight in our primary kit.

Everywhere else I carry one of my personal scopes.


----------



## Riley (Feb 16, 2012)

We offer 2 cheap ones and usually the one in the airway bag doesn't have ear tips. I can't hear with them and usually bring my own. In my EMS rig, we have about 4 stashed in various places.


----------

